

Ask HN: Anyone around Chantily, Virginia/Wash DC area? - spoiledtechie

I first want to say sorry for the bit of off topic question here.<p>I am going for an interview up in the Chantilly, VA area for a very well known and respected company.  Looking for a few hackers to hang out with on Sunday the 20th.  This Sunday.  I am a foot in the door to getting the position and my HR rep has assured me if I don't screw the person to person interview, I am the new hire.  So anyone willing to hang out?  Hack a little, tour the city with me?  You can find me at spoiledtechie [attt] g mail...<p>Thanks for understanding that I will know no one in the area and thats why I am posting to HN...
======
arfrank
There is a DC/Nova Hacker News group on meetup.com.
<http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-NOVA-DC/>

I would be interesting in meeting up, but this weekend is the High Holidays
and can't really do much else.

------
ganley
Yeah, the various nerd meetups around here never seem to get much traction.
Not sure why that is. Maybe too many of us family guys.

------
spoiledtechie
Seems like that group is MIA... Not having a meetup since June.... Sad really.

------
yan
I am ~25 mins north of DC but will unfortunately be out of town this Sunday.

